# Cagliari, Sardinia - Italy!



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pictures. Nice town. Some of the old architecture looks very Spanish mediteranean to me.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

very nice place where you live....


----------

